# Trail Horse



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

goneriding said:


> Roan AQHA Mare, video
> 
> I keep telling myself I do not need another horse but then I came across this one.....ugh


Don't know how to tell you to reinforce that... She looks like a nice nice mare!


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

I dont know much, about coloration, but to me it looked like a bay appy more than a red roan:









This to me is more of a red roan:


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice mare. So hard to resist tempation.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I would want to see her without the saddle to be sure her back looks good. If she is as sound and as sane as she seems to be and can pass a PPE, I would say go for it. Nice mare.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

horse are like potato chips you can not have one :lol:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I actually watched the video and felt somewhat relieved that the horse was too far away for me to buy.


----------



## TrailheadSupply (Sep 6, 2012)

I say the same thing that Duffy said horses are like potato chips you just can't have one.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

She looks like a lovely, lovely mare with a great head on her shoulders. The only thing that stood out to me was the way she carried her tail at the jog and lope. That is NOT a sign of a relaxed horse moving comfortably, IMO.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I think she is gorgeous but like Sahara, tI thought here was something a little off on her back end. I have two QH's myself and from her flank to the point of her butt was "short" if that makes any sense.

Her coloring looked more like an appy to me to. Her coloring is stunning.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I noticed that too. It seems mild. I would call her a bay roan.


----------

